# Too much breeding?



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

My new pair of R. variabilis 'southern's blessed me with a 12 egg clutch within 3 weeks of acquiring them. 

2 weeks later -the 1st clutch hasn't even hatched yet- and the pair produces a 2nd clutch!

I am new to the hobby and have done a lot of research, but I don't want to be overwhelmed by dozens of tadpoles/froglets from one pair. I also have auratus and vents that are approaching breeding age and if these are as prolific I will have a hundred tadpoles at a time.... 

I am very 'pro-life' when it comes to my pets. I am very interested to see if different clutches turn out differently. But, I am afraid to reach frog levels rivaling a commercial breeder.

*Questions*
How often do dart frogs produce eggs? 

Will they continue to breed every 2 weeks? 

Do most people keep every clutch produced?


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Most dart frogs can produce year round and obviously can produce new clutches very frequently. This is not really the best thing for frogs. In nature they are going to go through seasonal changes and times of feast and famine. They are going to lay low in the lean times. Unlike our glass boxes, where unless we change the amount of humidity and feeding, they can breed year round. You can mimic nature a bit by giving your frogs a “dry season” and decreasing the amount you feed. 
Personally, even though I could use the extra cash like anyone else, I find the selling of frogs my least favorite part of keeping them for a lot of different reasons. . So I definitely work for a dry season. I also rarely pull clutches and let parents transport. Seeing a little froglet in the tank with his parents is one my favorite part of raising frogs, so I am at war with myself! Anyway I still end up with a conservative amount of offspring that need to be fed and cared for until they find homes. Even some of the rarer frogs I have … I try to not push them into breeding too much. 

So everyone is going to have a bit of a different opinion on this, but I would certainly encourage you to, plan out what you are going to do with your offspring. I have seen a lot of people get a few frogs going and kind of flood the market, and then bail out of the hobby. So it is smart of you to be thinking now!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Its a good indication that the frogs have way too many calories in their diet. Formation of eggs is based on the availability of fat for the yolk. Excessive fat=more frequent egg laying and/or more eggs at each time. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

